# How to Launch a Personal Watercraft



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

How to Launch a PWC


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 29, 2003)

Bwah!  I love it.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

Too wierd .. I'm trying to post 4 jpgs, a, b, c and d.  Yet when I
upload "c.jpg" it replaces the post where I uploaded "b.jpg"
what gives?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

Can a moderator put these back to back?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Too wierd .. I'm trying to post 4 jpgs, a, b, c and d.  Yet when I
> upload "c.jpg" it replaces the post where I uploaded "b.jpg"
> what gives? *



And when I upload d.jpg, it replaces c.jpg.  I think I found a biiiig
bug in this software.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

}


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 29, 2003)

of the Brilliance of the Male Species.   

Note, you don't see any females in attendance.  :shrug:
She's probably on shore calling the insurance company and the divorce lawyer.  

Dot


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sure stuff like that happens at least once a day in every coastal city in FL.  They should make it a law that if you're dumb enough to lose your car like that, it should remain underwater to help create an artificial reef around the whole state.

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I have seen these before!  Very funny!  There definitely should be rules!  LOL!  Funny Kirk!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 29, 2003)

HA, HA, HA, your pix are too, too funny... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Bet those guys feel like real dumbasses. :lol:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *of the Brilliance of the Male Species.
> 
> Note, you don't see any females in attendance.  :shrug:
> ...



KG's comment is funnier then the pictures themselves Actually, the ladies are probably off somewhere laughing their heads off at the stupidity of their mates, probably in the bathroom


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *KG's comment is funnier then the pictures themselves Actually, the ladies are probably off somewhere laughing their heads off at the stupidity of their mates, probably in the bathroom *



Thank you, Thank you

Just like Sienfield, I'm just commenting on the obvious.  

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Thank you, Thank you
> 
> Just like Sienfield, I'm just commenting on the obvious.
> ...



HEY, HEY, HEY! Settle down there sportsfans! There's no room for male bashing, even if they are knuckleheads...  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *of the Brilliance of the Male Species.
> 
> Note, you don't see any females in attendance.  :shrug:
> ...


How could they possibly be doing that when they are tied up in the backseat?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How could they possibly be doing that when they are tied up in the backseat? *




 

Hmmmm Obviously Tess is not in "Smacking Range" for you to be brave enough to say something like that.  

:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 
> Hmmmm Obviously Tess is not in "Smacking Range" for you to be brave enough to say something like that.
> ...


Like that would have deterred me:rofl:  She smacks me all the time!:boxing: It borders on Spousal Abuse!:wah:  I am so ashamed!:anic: 
 
:roflmao:


----------



## jeffkyle (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Like that would have deterred me:rofl:  She smacks me all the time!:boxing: It borders on Spousal Abuse!:wah:  I am so ashamed!:anic:
> 
> :roflmao: *



Train harder.     One day you may be alright!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Like that would have deterred me:rofl:  She smacks me all the time!:boxing: It borders on Spousal Abuse!:wah:  I am so ashamed!:anic:
> 
> :roflmao: *



*quirks a brow....Now now Dear, There's nothing to be ashamed about.. It's good for a man to let out his emotions..*smirks*


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *
> 
> Hmmmm Obviously Tess is not in "Smacking Range" for you to be brave enough to say something like that.
> ...



ahhh see Dot,  Seig saves himself from my *oh so numerous smackings* because he waits til I'm asleep and he's at work to reply  to these posts~!!!   Guess what? He's asleep right now *wicked grin*


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh see Dot,  Seig saves himself from my *oh so numerous smackings* because he waits til I'm asleep and he's at work to reply  to these posts~!!!   Guess what? He's asleep right now *wicked grin* *



ROGLMAO

heh heh heh  YOU GO GIRL!!!

serves him right.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 31, 2003)

Sieg and I must have been on the same wave link because I was thinking the womam was lying down in the back seat, or bent over in the back seat rummaging through her suitcase called a purse for her make up.


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Train harder.     One day you may be alright!   *


No matter how hard I train, I will never be "alright"


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **quirks a brow....Now now Dear, There's nothing to be ashamed about.. It's good for a man to let out his emotions..*smirks* *


Then why did you take away my gun?


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahhh see Dot,  Seig saves himself from my *oh so numerous smackings* because he waits til I'm asleep and he's at work to reply  to these posts~!!!   Guess what? He's asleep right now *wicked grin* *


I reply to these posts when I do because no one is around to keep me amused.


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *ROGLMAO
> 
> heh heh heh  YOU GO GIRL!!!
> ...


She let me sleep


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Then why did you take away my gun? *



I didn't take away your gun.. I took away your Machete.. sheesh


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *She let me sleep *



Only one post per 30 seconds... *pauses.. 

Blissful peace and quiet..


----------



## Seig (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I didn't take away your gun.. I took away your Machete.. sheesh *


Next time, I buy 2!


----------

